# 95 Altima Starting problem



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

My 95 Altima GXE is not starting. I checked the batter and all the fuses and everything seems to be working powerwise. When I try to start it will not turn over at all, you just hear a single clicking sound when you turn the key. My assumption is that it is the starter, however I can not find the starter. If anyone had the same problem please help, or if you know where the starter is located.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the starter is below the intake manifold on the drivers side of the engine. directly below the throttle body. if you can somehow find a way to tap it with something metallic - try starting it again. if it starts up - the starter is bad.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I found the solution in a previous post. I had someone get under and hit the starter while I tried to start it, it must have just got stuck or something, it starts fine now. thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

guitarsage said:


> I found the solution in a previous post. I had someone get under and hit the starter while I tried to start it, it must have just got stuck or something, it starts fine now. thanks


thats good that it started but dont rely on it now. they just dont get "stuck". start shopping around, it will go out and it will most likely do it at a very inopportune time.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Yea just like a few minutes ago... I went back out to try and start it and it did it again. Do you know where I can get one for a pretty good price?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

guitarsage said:


> Yea just like a few minutes ago... I went back out to try and start it and it did it again. Do you know where I can get one for a pretty good price?


i got mine from autozone. price was ok but the warranty is hard to beat. www.autozone.com has one for 154 bucks... 130 thru www.thepartsbin.com


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also double check the battery connections to insure that they are clean and tight.

Troy


----------

